
Review: Apple MacBook Pro (2018, 15-inch) - aceperry
https://www.wired.com/review/apple-macbook-pro-2018/
======
Bonobosandsand
I for one will be moving away from Macbooks when the time comes. As a
developer I can no longer justify such an oppressive attitude toward a line of
computers meant for serious professionals. These laptops are more a fashion
and status symbol than ever, rather than the dynamic powerhouse we need them
to be. They were great computers, but unfortunantly not so dynamic anymore and
I philosophically do not agree with Apple any longer.

In a couple of years I'll be moving to a Linux setup, I only hope that the
offerings at that stage are a little more 'complete'.

